# Nissan Murano o2 sensor replacement



## saddy2005 (Dec 6, 2018)

Hi, just wanted to know that my Nissan murano 2005 O2 sensors (all of them) needs to be replaced, and considering that i dont want to spend too much on the replacement, was wondering can 2011 Nissan Murano O2 sensors fit and work well in 2005 Nissan Murano ?


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

Just curious...why do you think you need all of them replaced? It's very rare to have all four sensors fail at once. Anyway, to answer your question, the oxygen sensors (all of them) are different between the 2005 and 2011 Muranos. The rear oxygen sensors were the same from 2003-2007 and the front oxygen sensors were the same from 2004-2007 Muranos. When it comes to these sensors, avoid going on Ebay and getting those "priced too good to be true, OEM" oxygen sensors, as they are likely counterfeit. It's best to stick with the OE brand, which is NTK, although Denso sensors work well, too. I had a guy give me "Ultra-power" brand oxygen sensors for his Toyota Avalon and less than a year later I was replacing them, again, with NTKs. 
For a 2005 Murano, you can get two of Denso 2345060 for the front at $79/each (or NTK 24320 for $100/each) at Rockauto.com. The front sensor are actually 5-wire, air-fuel ratio sensors (as opposed to conventional oxygen sensors), which is why they are expensive. For the rear, you can get two of Denso 2344301 or NTK 24404 for $37/each. If you need a 5% discount code, this is good until 12/30/18: *9514728757999262*
*Note: when you replace the front oxygen sensors on these vehicles, you are supposed to erase the ECM self-learning memory.


----------



## saddy2005 (Dec 6, 2018)

smj999smj said:


> Just curious...why do you think you need all of them replaced? It's very rare to have all four sensors fail at once. Anyway, to answer your question, the oxygen sensors (all of them) are different between the 2005 and 2011 Muranos. The rear oxygen sensors were the same from 2003-2007 and the front oxygen sensors were the same from 2004-2007 Muranos. When it comes to these sensors, avoid going on Ebay and getting those "priced too good to be true, OEM" oxygen sensors, as they are likely counterfeit. It's best to stick with the OE brand, which is NTK, although Denso sensors work well, too. I had a guy give me "Ultra-power" brand oxygen sensors for his Toyota Avalon and less than a year later I was replacing them, again, with NTKs.
> For a 2005 Murano, you can get two of Denso 2345060 for the front at $79/each (or NTK 24320 for $100/each) at Rockauto.com. The front sensor are actually 5-wire, air-fuel ratio sensors (as opposed to conventional oxygen sensors), which is why they are expensive. For the rear, you can get two of Denso 2344301 or NTK 24404 for $37/each. If you need a 5% discount code, this is good until 12/30/18: *9514728757999262*
> *Note: when you replace the front oxygen sensors on these vehicles, you are supposed to erase the ECM self-learning memory.


Thank you for the response, i bought the car few weeks back, after some time i realised that check engine light has been hidden with a piece of tape from the inside, when i got it off i realised there is a check engine light, got it tested from a diagnostic machine and it showed that all of the sensors are malfunctioning including the a/f, b1s and b2s. Considering the cost of the repair i might just sell this car because i just spent alot on its maintenance and cant afford to repair it further. Anyways thank you again for your help.


----------

